# Gas at $1.39/L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

What do you guys think of these ridiculous gas prices? Said to be highest in Canadain history!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Doesnt effect me, I walk/cycle everywhere.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's @#$ing bull**** 
I filled up today at the super-bargain price of ONLY $1.32 but it was early, so at least I didn't wait in line for the privilege...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It's really getting to be a pain in the ass. I don't do any extra driving, which is a good thing of course but I need to drive out of town for work. I wish I did live closer...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

It is a whole lot of B.S... 

1) It's a bunch of B.S. that we sell oil to the U.S. - BUT have so FEW oil refineries so the U.S. sells gasoline back to us AFTER they refined our oil (LOOOOL.). In fact, the oil refineries that we DO have are extremely out dated and inefficient. I suspect, this is probably some sort an (economic) arrangement somewhere deep in the histories of our two countries.

2) That we pay up to 3x the amount that my friends in the U.S. are paying.

3) That all the gas stations in Toronto 'miraculously' have the EXACT same price for gas - despite anti-collusion laws.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think the government should stop taxing the gas so much. 

But then again if prices stay high it might pressure us into alternative energy sources.

But then again the world is going to end next year so why should we even care?

We all will be saving money on fish because they are restricting imports


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

If the government were TRUELY interested in helping the environment, (lets stick with transportation) they would pressure the car manufacturers to make it more affordable for everyday people to buy hybrid vehicles and/or make it mandatory all new cars must be hybrids. Alas, this is not the case, in fact, the demand for hybrid cars has gone up and as such, the price has gone up too - making it harder for the middle class to afford these semi-eco friendly vehicles. Where is the government's 'environmental interest' in this circumstance? None existent me thinks.



TBemba said:


> I think the government should stop taxing the gas so much.
> 
> But then again if prices stay high it might pressure us into alternative energy sources.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

That's why I drive a smartcar! 

Before ... $24 a full tank

Now ... $38 a full tank

Compare to a 3.0L van

Van... $90 a full tank ...

Big Saving ++++


----------



## bedpan (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.GasBuddy.com/gb_retail_p...=Toronto&city2=&city3=&crude=y&tme=3&units=ca

Interesting Crude dropped $15 a couple days ago and gas at the pump came down $0.04/l
Crude went up $3 yesterday and gas at the pump went up and price at the pump goes up $0.07/l


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

Need those nice European diesels.
And affordable electric cars like the Nissan Leaf, with a bit extra range .


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

And how about public transit? I was in Wurzburg, Germany last month. It is a small city probably about the size of Richmond Hill, has three tram lines, has very extensive bus lines, and has nice rail connection to Frankfurt airport.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

freddymp said:


> And how about public transit? I was in Wurzburg, Germany last month. It is a small city probably about the size of Richmond Hill, has three tram lines, has very extensive bus lines, and has nice rail connection to Frankfurt airport.


Why not say "Hong Kong" in China, Mega City with 7 million people + and smaller than the size of Scarborough! Awesome public transportation!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Kerohime said:


> Doesnt effect me, I walk/cycle everywhere.


Of course it effects you, even if you don't own a gas powered vehicle. Gas prices go up, transportation costs for goods goes up, prices go up. Higher gas prices effect us all in some way.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

INN FLAY TIONNNEE ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




Its funny though, the price of oil retreated for 101 from 110+ and the gas prices went up, not down.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> Its funny though, the price of oil retreated for 101 from 110+ and the gas prices went up, not down.


Why wouldn't it go up? The petroleum companies are an oligarchy, and studies have shown that even with sky-rocketing gas prices, WE DON'T LOWER OUR GAS CONSUMPTION! So obviously, those companies figure that they can raise the prices even more, so long as they do it so gradually that most people don't even notice the process. Libya? That's just an excuse!

Seriously, the only way is to reduce our gas consumption, and in the long run, that means investing in public transit.


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Why not say "Hong Kong" in China, Mega City with 7 million people + and smaller than the size of Scarborough! Awesome public transportation!


Yup! Tokyo and Singapore too! Can't understand why we have very poor transit system in the GTA


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

h_s said:


> Of course it effects you, even if you don't own a gas powered vehicle. Gas prices go up, transportation costs for goods goes up, prices go up. Higher gas prices effect us all in some way.


Hmmm I never really thought about that, it makes sense considering how we rely on transportation for everything.

I still dont envy commuters that are hit with this problem daily at the gas stations.. or by ttc (prices keep going up). I guess I'm a little lucky my parents own a house in the middle of everything (University, Hospital lab, Groceries). The only time I really need a car is picking up aquaria related things from members. lol


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

freddymp said:


> Yup! Tokyo and Singapore too! Can't understand why we have very poor transit system in the GTA


Don't know about Tokyo and Singapore, but in China, major urban center transit systems are funded at a national level. There no municipal/provincial/federal/transfer payments/negotiations BS. The Central Government says, "We need new subway lines in Shanghai", and the subway lines get built, often within 1 or 2 years (compared to 10-20 years here...).

Instead what we get is wrangling from the 3 different levels of government, who each passes the buck to the others. Harpers says public transit is a provincial matter, McGuinty says he's got no money because Harper doesn't give Ontario enough transfer payments, and Miller says he can't do subways because he doesn't have any money, so we have to build rail transits on main-artery roads.

Furthermore, the entire process is mired in bureaucracy and partisanship. By the time we finish an environmental asssessment on a subway plan, Shanghai would've finished building the new lines already!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

shark said:


> What do you guys think of these ridiculous gas prices? Said to be highest in Canadain history!


According to this site petrol is highest in eastern Manitoba and in Newfoundland.

http://torontogasprices.com/Price_By_County.aspx?c=can


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Cypher said:


> It is a whole lot of B.S...
> 
> 1) It's a bunch of B.S. that we sell oil to the U.S. - BUT have so FEW oil refineries so the U.S. sells gasoline back to us AFTER they refined our oil (LOOOOL.). In fact, the oil refineries that we DO have are extremely out dated and inefficient. I suspect, this is probably some sort an (economic) arrangement somewhere deep in the histories of our two countries.
> 
> ...


Wanna start asking the border living folks to start digging in thier backyards and link up garden hoses to tap into fuel stations in the USA?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> Hmmm I never really thought about that, it makes sense considering how we rely on transportation for everything.
> 
> I still dont envy commuters that are hit with this problem daily at the gas stations.. or by ttc (prices keep going up). I guess I'm a little lucky my parents own a house in the middle of everything (University, Hospital lab, Groceries). The only time I really need a car is picking up aquaria related things from members. lol


Well even tho you don't use petrol and bike you still have to fuel the body. I don't know what bike you ride, your riding style (agressive, aero, laidback, hybrid), and your normal riding speed.

It factors out to the calories you use and the calories you eat to refuel the body and the transport trucks distance and fuel it took to deliver it so you can buy those products. Of course if you grow your own you can cut the costs a lot.

Forgot but some bike commuters out there worked out the math formula before IIRC.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Well even tho you don't use petrol and bike you still have to fuel the body. I don't know what bike you ride, your riding style (agressive, aero, laidback, hybrid), and your normal riding speed.
> 
> It factors out to the calories you use and the calories you eat to refuel the body and the transport trucks distance and fuel it took to deliver it so you can buy those products. Of course if you grow your own you can cut the costs a lot.
> 
> Forgot but some bike commuters out there worked out the math formula before IIRC.


Well.. lets just say I could stand to burn more calories these days. And consume less too.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Oil/Petroleum/fuel

It's all the same and bikes, cars, reading glasses and even computers are made out of these substances. So the price of everything is going up....up....

Even the clothes you wear.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I think the government should stop taxing the gas so much.
> 
> But then again if prices stay high it might pressure us into alternative energy sources.
> 
> ...


NOOOOO. IM STILL LOOKING FOR EXOTIC PEACOCK BASS!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

carmenh said:


> It's @#$ing bull****
> I filled up today at the super-bargain price of ONLY $1.32 but it was early, so at least I didn't wait in line for the privilege...


I need to find that site again. This guy did save a lot of money on petrol by buying cheap, storing it, and using it slowly as he needed it while factoring in a limit on the cost of petrol pricing on when he'll stop buying petrol at the pumps and using off his supply for the remainder of the time till the prices lowered again.

IIRC Dec-Feb is the lowest price of the year for petrol.

Buy in bulk, storage in a tank, drop stable in to keep it fresh for a year (I've heard up to ~3yrs good pending brand of stablizer). I'll try and find the link.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.frugal-living-freedom.com/why-is-gas-so-expensive.html


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I need to find that site again. This guy did save a lot of money on petrol by buying cheap, storing it, and using it slowly as he needed it while factoring in a limit on the cost of petrol pricing on when he'll stop buying petrol at the pumps and using off his supply for the remainder of the time till the prices lowered again.
> 
> IIRC Dec-Feb is the lowest price of the year for petrol.
> 
> Buy in bulk, storage in a tank, drop stable in to keep it fresh for a year (I've heard up to ~3yrs good pending brand of stablizer). I'll try and find the link.


You can't store a large amount of gas in the house


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> You can't store a large amount of gas in the house


light a match and POOOOOFFFF!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

shark said:


> light a match and POOOOOFFFF!


keep it in a container that has little to almost no air around it. Only when mixed with air and turns to vapour will it combust. Gasoline as a liquid will catch fire, but not go POOOF!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok found it.

http://www.frugal-living-freedom.com/save-on-gas.html

Jan-Feb is the lowest price of the year.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> keep it in a container that has little to almost no air around it. Only when mixed with air and turns to vapour will it combust. Gasoline as a liquid will catch fire, but not go POOOF!


but if it's in a tank / barrel and catches fire, it will go Kaboom!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> You can't store a large amount of gas in the house


Dude, no one ever said to store it in the house. I store my petrol in a vented area away from the house and in a few containers (for portability) and should a container get damaged I won't lose all the stored petrol. If you're storing a lot of petrol keep it within defending range.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> keep it in a container that has little to almost no air around it. Only when mixed with air and turns to vapour will it combust. Gasoline as a liquid will catch fire, but not go POOOF!


was a joke relax


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Gas Prices around the World http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Features/2011/05/12/1280_Gas_5-Minutes.jpg

too bad we can't get the same cheap gas like the Americans


----------

